# Calling all teachers??



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi are there any teachers on this from the Uk / us or anywhere?
I'm a teacher from the Uk coming out in September and just had a few queries for other teachers also living and working in Dubai.. 
Also does anyone work at the diera international school??
Regards
S


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I live next to the school, I don't know much about it other than when I moved here a year ago 70% of my building were teachers from the school. 

If you have any questions about the area let me know.


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Really? Which building were you in in what area? I'm
Eager to know more about the accomodation given to teachers


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi
That's really helpful could you tell me the accomodation name pls. Was it in festival city? I'm trying to find out more for september!! 
Thx


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi
Can I ask what is the area and what was the accomodation name? I'm
Eager to know what they provide for teachers  thank u


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry for the duplicate messages... My Internet is being odd!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey congrats on the upcoming job! You could ask them where you will live. I think the school has a facebook page you could join and the website may have a list of teachers so you could contact the teachers via facebook and ask.

@zin so you live in the villas near the school or the old looking apartments?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't know if it's accomodation the school give or whether teachers just moved to it because it's close to the school but the building is called Waha Community. The area is a bit unknown, supposed to be Ras Al Khor, but it's across the street from the school which is in Al Badia and closer to Nad Al Hamar than Ras Al Khor in any case. 

Keep in mind Dubai Festival City itself doesn't really have accomodation, the residential area of it is Al Badia and extremely expensive so I would be surprised if they put you up there. Rashidiya may be a likely location.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Moe, the building is 3 years old, I think you may be referring to the apartments next to the Coca Cola factory above a large supermarket.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

No I was referring to those apartments near Festival city haha. I think I know the area you're talking about now.

@s4ad, like I said you could ask them where they'll put you up and if they ask why, just tell them because you have friends living in Dubai and want to see what's close by so you can work out your expenses and if you need a car rental.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Ah, I know what you are referring to. Those brown buildings that look quite cool from a distance near Ace hardware. That's Al Badia. Apparently they are terrible inside.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh are they? I actually thought they would look bad inside for some reason! So when did you guys get home on Thursday night? Couldn't drink anymore because I had to drive home and knew I wouldn't be able to if I had anything else!


----------

